

How My Post Made it to #2 on Hacker News - brentlarue
http://brent-larue.com/?p=86

======
ColinWright
Survivorship bias - there are many posts that follow your suggested rules that
don't make it to the front page, and many that make it to the front page that
don't follow your rules. Where is your evidence that your rules are even
correlated with success? It looks like you have none.

------
brentlarue
Funny this one won't make it on the front page...

